# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Steken in onderbuik

## heks48

hallo ik ben 52jaar oud en dus niet zwanger 
ik krijg steeds steken in onderbuik rechts en af en toe links
wat zou dat kunnen zijn
groetjes heks48 ook nog voor iedereen hele fijne feestdagen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo heks48,

Heb je stress of misschien iets verkeerds gegeten?
Heb je verder ook andere klachten?
Steken in de onderbuik kunnen verschillende oorzaken hebben zoals buikgriep, menstruatieklachten, zwangerschap, darmklachten (verstopping of infectie), blaasontsteking, gal of nierstenen etc.
Het beste is om naar de huisarts te gaan, die kan na ondrzoek angeven wat er an de hand is, evt medicijnen voorschrijven of je doorverwijzen voor verder onderzoek.
Jij ook alvast fijne feestdagen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

